# PUCE



## glass man (Oct 23, 2013)

I  have always had a hard time getting a handle on what the color of a bottle PUCE is...have a better idea since I have seen RICK'S EAGLE FLASK..though it looks like light pink to me...I used to think puce was used by people for any bottle that they didn't know the color of... "NEVER SEEN THIS COLOR..WHAT IS IT"? "PUCE" though it would appear to be a green shade..amber..whatever  ![] JAMIE


----------



## NHkeith (Oct 23, 2013)

here is a bottle Earlyglass (mike George) has on ebay right now. he has it called puce:

 Its a reddish/pink/brown


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 23, 2013)

Puce is the French word for _flea_.  The color is said to be the color of the bloodstains remaining on linen  or bedsheets, even after being laundered, from a flea's droppings or  after a flea has been killed.
FROM and wikipedia is always correct. 
 In this case I kind of agree.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 23, 2013)

Lots 134 and 137 in American Glass Gallery's current auction are good examples of it to my eyes.  Seems that most folks find it tough to photograph, because the the pink/red tones seems to disappear.  Of course, Rick has it down to a fine art.  Ought to be giving photography lessons.[]


----------



## epackage (Oct 23, 2013)

PUCE....


 http://www.peachridgeglass.com/2012/11/what-is-puce-or-pooce-as-some-call-it/


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 23, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> PUCE....
> 
> ...


 

 Looks like I dont have to post it now.[]


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 23, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> Puce is the French word for _flea_.  The color is said to be the color of the bloodstains remaining on linen  or bedsheets, even after being laundered, from a flea's droppings or  after a flea has been killed.
> FROM and wikipedia is always correct.
> In this case I kind of agree.


 I always thought that puce was a ugly sounding word...after learning of it's origins I really don't like the sound of it.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 24, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 thats cuz you are thinking of puke ! when you say it  lol


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 24, 2013)

I think you might be right!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re:  RE: PUCE*

Puce is a lovey word when the word "Eagle" comes after it []


----------



## Jarhead017 (Jan 26, 2021)

I'm having trouble I believe it's puce.  When I turn it i can see the brighter color.  Can anyone help?


----------



## Jarhead017 (Jan 26, 2021)

If you need different angles just let me know.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 26, 2021)

Ricks Eagle flask was kind of a light Pinkish Orangish Color in my Opinion. And He called it Puce. I think the Auction House did too when he Sold it for big Bucks. LEON.


----------

